# Game 3: Los Angeles Clippers (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-2)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We... are... terrible..


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe freakin' Bryant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can someone please explain to me what this defense is called?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

^ The self-stack.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cris said:


> Can someone please explain to me what this defense is called?


They were caught huddling and the ref handed the Clippers the ball out of bounds. One of the strangest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Was only able to catch the end. A game we could've won and we just blew it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why was Clarkson only played 5 minutes? Does Scott actually think he has some other job than developing young prospects at this point? I mean from what I've seen 31 year old Ronnie Price has been making some decent contributions but in the grand scheme of things that amounts to F--- All right now and does us zero good down the road

now I didn't see most of the game so don't know for sure but I cant find anything about Clarkson getting injured or ejected from the game or anything so WTF?
(all this holds true for Xavier Henry as well)


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Price is pretty terrible.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wes has been garbage. Not sure Quincy Miller is the answer though. I'd rather wait for X to shake off the rust and Swaggy to come back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm actually more encouraged by some things after this game than before. Not sure why Ed Davis doesn't get more minutes as soon as I see Boozer having a lazy game Davis would play 40 mins, Lin is terrible on the ball running things he can't pass he telegraphs everything Kobe can't even post up Cp3 deep because no one can throw a simple entry pass, Kobe has way more left than I thought he can still drive to the basket with explosion he wears down throughout the game but he has some pop left as his fitness improves he will carry us down the stretch of games. And Jordan Hill has a pulse that little jumper is becoming an asset, Kobe has gotta give these guys the ball because they are mentally weak but some of them can help. 

Price s crap, so is Wes Johnson, and Sacre, Lin and Booer are part time crap.

Clarkson has something not sure what it is yet but he has something and Ellington has gotta get more minutes I would make Kobe the late game pg and play Lin and Ellington off the ball for spacing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I didn't see the game but I'm attending tonight. Yes I anticipate a blood bath


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

On the bright side, if the season ended tonight, we'd have a good shot at the top pick. #MissionMudiay


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

#thedrivefortop5


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's already a lost season for me. I was looking forward to watching Randle develop. 

Davis is just better than Boozer, period. I'd rather start him, and I imagine he will take over that role in short time. 

I'd like to see how the team is with R Kelly back. The bench may not be as pathetic.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> Can someone please explain to me what this defense is called?


That was so hilarious. It's just a shame the original broadcast didn't even catch the play in real time. You had to see the replay to find out what actually happened.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Davis is just better than Boozer, period. I'd rather start him, and I imagine he will take over that role in short time.


On the bright side, Davis and Hill looks like a pretty decent frontcourt of the future. Lin looks confident, and Wes Johnson looks marginally improved from last season. They actually have what could be a middle-of-the-pack starting line-up in the West. It's just that the bench isn't well-formed, yet. There's hope on that roster.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Lin is terrible on the ball running things he can't pass he telegraphs everything


I think that's completely off base. He has actually looked pretty good offensively in his first three Lakers starts. He's running that team very, very well. His defense is still below average, but I don't think he has not been the problem for this team thusfar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> On the bright side, Davis and Hill looks like a pretty decent frontcourt of the future. Lin looks confident, and Wes Johnson looks marginally improved from last season. They actually have what could be a middle-of-the-pack starting line-up in the West. It's just that the bench isn't well-formed, yet. There's hope on that roster.



Wes does not look marginally improved from last season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Wes does not look marginally improved from last season.


Eh... maybe that was a stretch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Eh... maybe that was a stretch.



You'd think a summer of working with Kobe would've done him some good.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> You'd think a summer of working with Kobe would've done him some good.


I sincerely think he has looked good in stretches over these first three games. The biggest surprise with him is that he's not a better defender. I thought coming out of college that even if he never developed an offense game at least he'd be able to get stops. That just hasn't been the case with him over the years. You have to wonder if that's not just because of lack of effort. He has the physical tools.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> On the bright side, if the season ended tonight, we'd have a good shot at the top pick. #MissionMudiay


I think you can pretty much guarantee we are going to have the same chance at the top pick come June. You always got the feeling the Clips were gonna pull it out at the end...

...just like in the old days, you always knew the Lakers were never out of a game. :sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thought this was cool from last night:


----------

